# Bilstein shock vibration/knocking



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

So been an ongoing issue with the front of my chassis have a strange almost vibrating noise sound from the front of my car. And something i can feel through the pedal box as a small vibration. specially while slowing down to junctions. And after having everything checked And wiggled etc etc ,and i mean everything, i feel it can only be the front bilstein shocks themselves. Its been annoying me for a while now. Has anyone had similar issues with bilstein b16's or b14's? And could worn top bearings cause play, and noise? Thing is i have just had the bearings and topmounts replaced to get rid of the god awful poly topmounts that were making the steering stiff and causing squeaks while turning. So i am absolutely beat at the moment? :?

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

YES !!!! i fitted the 16s about a year ago ( all new t/m etc ) and within very short time i started getting a rumbling from front somewhere,, only at slow speed and cert nothing throo ped box,, it seems to be in timing with the wheel rotation, ( i did say slow speed ) and i reckon it is from the T/M. ( left hand only ) but since it goes away for long periods and does not seem to be getting any worse i just ignore it...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

roddy said:


> YES !!!! i fitted the 16s about a year ago ( all new t/m etc ) and within very short time i started getting a rumbling from front somewhere,, only at slow speed and cert nothing throo ped box,, it seems to be in timing with the wheel rotation, ( i did say slow speed ) and i reckon it is from the T/M. ( left hand only ) but since it goes away for long periods and does not seem to be getting any worse i just ignore it...


Funny but that's exactly it, a faint rumbling noise..It comes and goes, and seems to be worse in hot weather? :? Just not having it..If it continues they are going back..  To be honest if i had my time again i would go adjustable kw's without a doubt. They go lower and are a more modern design and are easier to adjust. Plus not impressed at all on the Bilsteins on the corrosion front either..?? :?

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Since i had Ruby in for surgery I've been very disappointed in a few things:

Polyurethane top mounts - don't bother fitting them as they sound like you're driving over bubblewrap.

I have a similar issue with the pedalbox on my v6. it's present through all 3 pedals and i thought it was just the clutch originally. It seems to be a vibration and it appears at idle. When the rev needle searches the rumble and vibration gets worse?

Don't get me started on my brakes which i'm pleased to say are all good now!

Anyone?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dont worry Craig one way or another will get to the bottom of this bilstein front shock bollocks...have not paid out that much to get this much grief trust me. :?

Damien.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

So far I have only good things to say about the Koni kit which is quite firm. Maybe worth a look too D


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Will investigate into my bilstein situation. But it would be kw all the way if i did replace. But would be happy with my bilstein front shocks that did not rumble. :? Koni are too stiff for road use for me Craig.

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

fookin ell man,, dont start me on corosion,, i thot they were some sort of stainless,, mine look like a bloody brillo pad after only one year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but performance wise they are truelly excellent 8) ,, that is what i bought mine for, not to go making it look like a pancake !!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

roddy said:


> fookin ell man,, dont start me on corosion,, i thot they were some sort of stainless,, mine look like a bloody brillo pad after only one year,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, but performance wise they are truelly excellent 8) ,, that is what i bought mine for, not to go making it look like a pancake !!


 :lol: :lol: Not to go making it look like a pancake, nice analogy.

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, very surprised that your shocks would be fooked already. 
I have done more than 20k on kw club sports and the ride quality is spot on and noise free


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> Wow, very surprised that your shocks would be fooked already.
> I have done more than 20k on kw club sports and the ride quality is spot on and noise free


Me also Matt. Will have to do some further investigation, but i am afraid the rest of the chassis is tight and healthy as a nuns chuff. So all fingers point to the shocks? :? Anyhow i am still under guarantee so they have to replace the duff unit or units?

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, very surprised that your shocks would be fooked already.
> ...


That's good news Damien, I hope they contribute to labour/realignment too!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Matt. Me too mate.

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

you ask in your OP , " can worn t / m and brearings cause etc " then go on to say that you have just fitted new ones, in my experience that is where your probs are,, but you say you have new ones,,, where the noises there with your poly ones ? did you replace / refit correctly new bearings ?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

roddy said:


> you ask in your OP , " can worn t / m and brearings cause etc " then go on to say that you have just fitted new ones, in my experience that is where your probs are,, but you say you have new ones,,, where the noises there with your poly ones ? did you replace / refit correctly new bearings ?


Well not last week Roddy mate but recently enough replaced the poly top mounts with new oem and bearings. No TTS do all the work to my car.  All is fitted as it should.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Pity, as Billies seem to have a decent rep, but maybe some cars don't take to them.
I've gone for KW now as they are trendy and will hopefully do the job.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't blame you Steve. Bilstein and KW are the top 2 i feel at the moment. KW seem to be very dedicated to testing their products. And they are far easier to adjust, which we discussed last time i saw you i think.  Look forward to your report when they are on?

Damien.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

I would say on the Koni set to softest setting it retains at least 90% of comfort levels compared to standard ride, start to turn them up and then things do start to get stiff but that is the point of them :wink:

Not to sure what the banging will be but if it is a knackered shock then surely the best option is to return them for a refurb or new set etc as that would be loads cheaper than replacing the things with another brand.

Did you grease the new top mounts before fitting them ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" recently enough ",, i have heard that oem t/m do not last long with a stiffer shock set up,, tho i have no exp on that as i always go for tougher ones myself


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

I can vouch for the KW. Running V3 for many years now.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys

Yes will have another look at the top mounts...which were new 4 months ago? :?

I do wish i had gone for KW now. But naturally and sensibly if the shock is at fault yes they will be replaced under warranty.

Damien.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

You sure there's not a good chance that it's your wheel bearings causing the noise?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Lee

Yes its definitely not a wheel bearing noise. Seems to be play somewhere when i go over an uneven surface. Which is sometimes felt through the pedal box. :? Almost like a loose spring in a cup rumble..

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i assume you have checked the "assistor " spring is corectly set,,, if you have them


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Took the helper springs out a while ago Roddy.. 

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is it ok to do that,, tho i expect any ill effects would have been instantly obvious


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its a mighty fine question Roddy. And immediately after no ill effects were experienced. As per the TT shop did all the work. Basically the b14's do not have the helper spring. Means you can adjust and go a tad lower. Mind you i have lowered the car a little more since then? Could i have inadvertently answered my own question?  Why does the b16 have the helper spring and the b14 not...Surely the design is exactly the same apart from the damper rate adjustability factor? 

Damien.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i asume you know what the helper spring does so i dont have to go into that , but maybe without it extra / fiercer forces are exerted on the t/m with resultant effect, esp oem ,,,,,,,, , just a thot !!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

roddy said:


> i asume you know what the helper spring does so i dont have to go into that , but maybe without it extra / fiercer forces are exerted on the t/m with resultant effect, esp oem ,,,,,,,, , just a thot !!


Yes i do bud. Just maybe for some reason after a certain point when lowering with the b16's, the spring is not under so much tension. Enough for it to be a tad loose, without the helper spring in place? Hence the spring rumble at certain speeds and undulations?
There might be a good reason for the helper being there, apart from the function it has. I might be wrong? But its something that needs further investigation for sure?

Damien.


----------



## jgp-tt (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Damien,
I've had the same problem as you on my PSS's.
Just replaced the bearings & top mount rubbers on both sides now nice & quiet again


----------

